# Is it possible to get Pinched Nerves in the Arm Just By Doing Only Kicks in Training?



## Bullsherdog (Sep 7, 2022)

FIrst time practising kicks from a DVD seeries I bought. Did not at all do any punches or other arm strike.

Yetsterday I did a series of 10s from the most common leg strikes.

Afterwards not only were my arms so tired but I been getting pinched nerves from last night all the way to today. Simple tasks like carrying mail packages makes me feel arhtritisy.

Is this really natural? Like I said all I did were kicks no arm strikes at all. Why even though I did isolated exercises?

IN fact I feel far more exhausted in the arms and not at all with legs! So I'm evne more going WTF at what just happened!


----------



## drop bear (Sep 7, 2022)

You are obviously doing something with your arms though. So yeah that would be normal.


----------

